# XBOX Live help



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I have just bought an Xbox 360 premium from a guy at work, since I already have a PS3 and don't use it I settled on a used 360.
Now, I tried to get online last night and after finding out I don't have a wifi adaptor and I need to buy one  I hard wired the machine to my BT Home hub2. After tring to get online I just keep getting no isp details and it won't connect.
I am currently running through the new user set up but it just doesn't see and isp. I have added the isp and sub net manually but I also need to add the gateway that I have no idea about, but my main issue is why it won't pick up the hub and automatically pick up the isp info.
I restarted both xbox and home hub plenty of times and the internet on the wifi laptop and iphone work with no problems.
Any ideas before I through the lot out the window.

Thanks


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like the cable connection is not working. 
When you go through the Xbox Live test do you see the link/activity light on the Hub flashing or lit at all? (assuming it has some sort of light that flashes when connectivity is working) - looking at this picture here - http://www.frequencycast.co.uk/images/homehub20_scr01.jpg - it appears to be the sort of status page that will tell you if a device is connected successfully if there are no lights on the home hub.
Not meaning to be condescending or anything but you have used an Ethernet cable and not a USB one haven't you? I note on pictures of the homehub (I dont have one myself) that it has several ethernet and USB ports.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I've tried two different eithernet cables, the one with the xbox and the one that came with the hub that I had my desktop connected via and that works.
I can't access the attached file at work so will look at home. Very


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Ask the guy you bought it off it is was banned from xbox live. If so, that would be why you can't connect.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Nope, not the issue. Just the isp isn't being seen by the xbox for some reason.


----------



## blueclouduk (Jan 12, 2008)

One other thing to check, can the router see the X-Box?


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Does the home hub have an open nat? I've never used one...


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

djswivel said:


> Does the home hub have an open nat? I've never used one...


Wouldnt really matter, if it cannot get to the internet the NAT status is not yet going to come into play.
As I said earlier, you need to look at the home hub status page like I showed that screenshot of, see if it can see the xbox for starters. You are never gonna get it on Live or the internet if it cannot even connect to the router.


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

I managed to get it working. I had entered details in the ppoe section that was not correct but I could not delete it. After I set it back to factory settings all worked fine.

Thanks


----------

